# Stocking a 75 gallon



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 75 gallon with a 3 inch hi-fin pleco, a female betta, and an African dwarf frog. I want to stock this tank and have figured out a list of what I think would be good to put in this tank. They are:

5 female bettas (total)
5 ADF's (total)
1 pleco (total)
5 or 6 angelfish
3 horned nerite snails
if there's room I would like to have:
a school of rainbowfish
maybe some tiger barbs
2 Chinese algae eaters

I would consider myself not a begginer, but no expert in fishkeeping.

If anyone could tell me if this combo would work, or if there's any other fish that would be great for my tank, it would be great if you replied to this thread!

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

dont get chinese algae eaters, they turn mean when they mature and forget what algae is.

pleco should be a RNP or BNP. id opt out of the bettas and frogs, tiger barbs though mine didnt nip(had 8 of em) anyones fins are known nippers and angel fins are just too tempting.

one betta and one adf will be fine. 

Get true siamese algae eaters instead, even when mature they love that algae, all kinds they dont care.

Id keep a good 3-4 dozen smaller tetras in with the angels, the pleco, the adf and the betta, that should do you very nice and give you a calm tank. those little tetras mean alot to angels and the way they live.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow 3-4 dozen tetras? Won't that increase the workload of the tank significantly? When I feed all those tetras that'll produce a lot of waste and extra food! Do you know if I could put a few Malaysian trumpet snails in there to help clean up the leftover food? I heard they reproduce extremely quickly, but I have a 20 gallon that I could stick the baby snails in. Maybe sell em on eBay or something Lol. I can also get some live plants too if that helps.


----------

